# RL-17 for 7mm-08



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

I recently picked up a Browning X-bolt 7mm-08 and plan on putting some rounds together for it over the holiday weekend. I have a bunch of RL-17 setting at home that I would like to use up. Any thoughts in using RL-17 in a 7mm-08? 

400bull


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

what projectile? 160gr? Never used RL-17 on anything, but some say it's good for 7-08 and 300WSM.

I usually use the old stand-by IMR4895 for my 7-08s and .308s 

Keep us posted.


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

Sorry! I would be using it with 140 Nosler Accubond. 

I have been using it with my 300 WSM using Hornady 165 and 180 SST's with great success. Hopefully I can get the same results in the 7mm-08. If I can I may just try it in the 270 to see if I can get one powder fits all.

400bull


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I looked at the Alliant site. Here ya go.http://www.alliantpowder.com/reloaders/ ... rtridge=70


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

I tried it in a few 270's..... it's fair, but h4831 still kicks its butt.
works well in my 325wsm and 25-06.
It seems to shine when lighter bullets are used.....

and in my experience, the loads listed by alliant are very hot, as always, start low.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

chet said:


> I tried it in a few 270's..... it's fair, but h4831 still kicks its butt.
> works well in my 325wsm and 25-06.
> It seems to shine when lighter bullets are used....................


Really? I still can't find a good recipe for 25-06 85gr ballistic tips.

Dangit, I wish I had more time or was retarded....uh, retired, like Hansen.

wish we had a spell checker on here :O•-:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I've always wanted an X-Bolt. If I got one, it would probably just sit and collect dust like the rest of 'em.  

Let us know how she shoots for ya!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> chet said:
> 
> 
> > I tried it in a few 270's..... it's fair, but h4831 still kicks its butt.
> ...


Bring it to me. I'll take it P-doggin and get it broke fer ya. I mean broken in. :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

he, he, he, he :mrgreen:


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

goob, I'm gettin 3580 fps and 3/4" groups with the 85g BT from a 26" bbl. It's like shootin a laser beam!!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

chet said:


> goob, I'm gettin 3580 fps and 3/4" groups with the 85g BT from a 26" bbl. It's like shootin a laser beam!!!!


Thanks, I had to re-barrel a new 25-06....long story. Can't get it to shoot light loads and faster is worse. I need to spend more time with it.

As far as the 7-08 goes, I have a pump and a bolt-action, so I shoot 2 completely different types of projectiles, a spire point for the bolt and a round nose for the tube-fed. I will try some RL-17. I have had some luck switching over to Reloader (RL-19 and RL-22) in some cases.

And I have to agree with you on the 4831. It's a goodun', my favorite for 30-06.


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

H4831-SC has been my goto powder for my 270. I have played with several other powders in the 270 in which have been able to match of increase the velocity but the accuracy seems to drop off. H4831 gives me the best of both worlds.

Last week I assembled 50 test rounds with RL-17 from 43 grains to 46 1/2 in 1/2 grain increaments. Now I just need to find the time to hit the range to see how they do. I have also been reading several other post on the 7mm-08 using Varget. I think while I am in the testing stage I need to run down an grab a can of Varget.

400bull


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

RL-17 is amazing. I use it in my 30-06 and I get velocity more velocity it give me far better consistancy then h4350. Id try it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bump


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone finding some new supplies of R-17 ? Want to try it in my 6.5 CM.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

I've built many 7mm-08s over the last 20 years and my current go to rifle is a Rem Model with a 25.5" 4 contour 9 twist Bartlein my favorite load is the 140 accubond with 47.2 grains of RL17 it's a little on the hot side so use caution.


----------

